
Forgetting - soundsop
http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/log/?m=200910#06
======
toadpipe
Per Minsky, big brains are a liability until an innovation comes along that
allows them to be used properly. IMHO big disks, along with big RAM and big
processing cores (now core arrays) are liabilities because we don't know how
to use them. Because we don't know how to use them, we fill them with garbage
and complexity, like big brains before whatever innovation enabled the human
brain, and all that capacity becomes dead weight with a huge amount of
inertia. A liability.

Few things depreciate in value faster than source code. Forgetting revisions
is useless if the memory is just going to be filled with more code. The
prospect of petabytes of bloated, broken, and rotting code in any sort of
repository is frankly disgusting to me. We are drowning under the weight of
programmers who think the product of their typing (not so much thinking) is so
special that it needs to be preserved forever more. I pity the new yosefks,
the debuggers of tomorrow, I really do.

------
scotty79
I also implemented for my purposes backup scheme that deletes older backups in
order to keep backup density inversely proportional to age of backups.

Does that mean Apple can sue me because they came up with the same scheme and
patented it?

------
kingkawn
J.L. Borges', "Funes the Memorious"

<http://evans-experientialism.freewebspace.com/borges.htm>

